
Ask HN: Does karma give any privileges? - Akcium
So the question is: does karma matter in anyway on HN?
======
mtmail
You can flag submission when you have 51, downvote after 250.
[https://github.com/minimaxir/hacker-news-
undocumented](https://github.com/minimaxir/hacker-news-undocumented) Those
links are otherwise hidden, but not really secret because the features are
mentioned in the FAQ.

~~~
gus_massa
I think flag/vouch is at 31 and downvote is at 501. The change in the color of
the topbar is at 251.

Anyway, the mods can change these numbers without warning, but IIRC they have
not changed for a long time.

~~~
ksaj
Yes, downvote appears after 500.

When my turn arrived a short time ago, I was curious if it would disappear if
I got downvoted below 500 afterward. Not an experiment I was particularly
driven to attempt, though. I try to keep my nose clean and save the knee-jerk
vitriol for Twitter folks who say bad things about Lisp, so that question will
theoretically and happily remain a mystery to me.

------
DerDangDerDang
This sounds like a question that may have been asked frequently in the past

